# Driver For ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v



## ygssoni (Oct 24, 2011)

Hii..i have a Dell Inspiron N5010 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v. My driver is quite old (8.742.0.0), So i want to update my driver, and therefor i searched on AMD website but the website is showing no results for "Notebook Grapics Card, Mobility 500v series , Windows 7 x64" . I have searched on internet nd came to knw that 500v belong to series 4xxx. So do I have to download driver for 4xxx series? or there is any specific driver for this 550v?
Plz help anybody..
Nd plz tell if i found the driver..do i have to completely uninstall previous version of driver or the previous driver will be automatically updated when i install the new version.. ??


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you currently having any problems?

Any driver update for the graphics should come from the Dell Support Site.


----------



## ygssoni (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi makin..thnks for replyn..the problm is that i cant use Windows 7 Standard color scheme..cause every time i apply this scheme the video quality go poor..the video pixels becomes so large that it looks likes an 8 bit video game..
I have tried with different players..
When i play the videos on media player classic..a pop up comes up saying "The color scheme has been changed to Windows 7 Basic".
However when i switch to Basic color scheme..videos runs fine..nd without any problem.
So i thought updating my video card driver might fix this problem..nd i have checked the dell website..they dont have any update for this card..just the same old version 8.742.0.0 (1-6-2010) . Thats why am searching for the drivers on other websites..
So plz help me to find the correct driver updates.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall the dell driver


in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

